# Hear That?!!



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Gobblegobblegobble!!


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

Not hearing too much of it yet.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I killed the UGLIEST Gobbler ever Tuesday. I mean ugly. I'll post picks later.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Tagged out on Sunday!


----------

